# Hi All



## turfguy (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been coming in and reading posts for several months now and thought it was time I said hello. I am an avid boater for years, having been an AUXOP and safe boating Instructor member of the CGAUX for a few yrs up on the Delaware River and Barneget Bay in NJ. I learned how to sail almost 3 yrs ago and loved it from my first sail. I have taken the ASA courses and cant wait to get my own boat ASAP. I just need to sell or trade my home (see ad under For Sale-Trade Home) ). Maybe I will get lucky here??
I know I have learned so much reading the posts here, love the liveaboard area best but all are informative. 
Thanks for the many hours of enjoyment. 

turfguy ( I trained racehorses for 25 yrs) hence the nickname.

Joe


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Joe, welcome to sailnet.

I hope you stay around enough as we are a funny group of stiff upper lip bastards here..

PS are you aware that we need your photo?


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome. Great bunch of folks here eager to help and share vast knowledge. Just watch out for the Portugee. He lives in his parents basement and doesn't get out much. He pretents to have a real fast boat but if you look at all his pictures you can see it is a toy in a bathtub that he crops and pastes on pictures of the ocean.


----------



## turfguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome. I dated a lady of Portugese decent for a couple yrs, so I do know about them. ) Just kidding cause my only boat right now is in the bathtub too!! lol Hope to change that soon though. I am not sure about posting a picture though, hmmmmm of course I am single and maybe it might help? hehe


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think you need a very shoal draft for Lake Lanier at the moment!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## turfguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes Camaraderie, its good training for the Bahamas!! lol Actually its up about 5' in the last couple of months so we may survive. There are some nice sailboats on the lake here and thankfully most are going back in now again!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Joe,
Welcome to Sailnet. Glad to see you out of the lurking shadows. As noted earlier, the Portugese is a bit touched so don't send him any photos when he asks you.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## turfguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone for the warm welcome. This is a great site. I love the humor and of course all the great knowledge that a fairly new sailor can gain here on all aspects of sailing. Hopefully one day I can offer good advice too.


----------

